# can I bring 2 laptops from usa ?any custom chargers?



## mkmkmk (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi

can my friend carry 2 laptops from usa to india ? any custom charges ?

one is easily possible what about 2nd one..will it cost any custom charges?

*www.cbec.gov.in/travellers.htm

I. For passengers coming from countries other than 
(a) Nepal, Bhutan, Myanmar, Hongkong or China.
(b) Pakistan by Land Route

3. One laptop computer (notebook computer) over and above the said free allowances mentioned above is also allowed duty free if imported by any passenger of the age of 18 years and above 


pls explain in details....

my friend is coming from usa and he is little scary as some guys told him he cannt carry 2 laptops


----------



## preshit.net (Dec 9, 2007)

THat is correct.

Indian Customs allow you to carry only *one* laptop per person free of charge. Any additionals are charged.

If possible, ask your friend to hand over the laptop to his friends or someone else accompanying him.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Dec 9, 2007)

tell him to  give to his accompany passangers ... i inquired only one laptop can be carried ..... sooo


----------



## mkmkmk (Dec 9, 2007)

its seems he can carry only one....thanks guys..i will assume as confirmed..


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

One laptop is only allowed. Try to send other onw with accompanied persons or just simply pay customs duty. One more thing is that tear the cover of pack of laptop & if possible dont take it in full box.


----------

